# leaving sails on the boat during winter...horrible idea?



## eSailor (Mar 8, 2011)

I did not get a chance to remove the sails (typical main and Shaffer roller furling genny) before the boat was hauled out of the water. 

Is it a horrible idea to leave them on the boat (rigged) during the entire winter? The main will be under the normal sail cover and I will also have a winter cover over that. I am worried about trying to remove the sails when the boat is on jack stands and I am invisioning a wind puff at the wrong time while I have the sail pulled out during removal. Could be catastrophic for me and neighboring boats on the hard 

Northen Maryland area.

Thoughts?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Take a spare/spinnaker halyard and wrap it around the rolled headsail to prevent an unexpected storm from unfurling the sail (with potentially dramatic results), and/or tie the clew tightly with sail ties around the roll..

Is your winter cover supported?... if not and it's a tarp over the boom/sail cover then you're likely to get some chafe on the sailcover from the tarp.. Since the main is already down and it can't fill like the headsail I'd be tempted to take it off. But... you're hauled for the winter so you're likely in an area where humidity is not going to be high so maybe you'll be OK as long as your don't trash your sailcover...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Wait for a calm day and take off the furling genny and the main sail. Keep them in a garage or basement.
It is really a bad idea to leave the sails on the boat. There is UV exposure, mildew and chafing from winter storms to contend with plus a furled genny adds wind resistance where you need it least.
It is a good idea if you really want to buy a new set of sails though since the sails you left on the boat may get trashed.
Take 'em off.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

You probably have no choice with the headsail. Every boatyard I know of has a strict rule against hoisting/unfurling sails while on the hard.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If a genoa unrolls when the boat is in the water, you are likely to have a shredded sail. If the sail unrolls while the boat is on land...you a likely to have a shredded boat...


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Why not just go over and take 'EM off ?


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Would you leave a $2000 outboard sitting out in the weather all winter?

Why would you leave $2000+ worth of sails sitting out? They are afterall the main motor for sail boat.

I don't even leave my sails on the boat during the summer months if I am going to be away for more than a day or two.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Get them off the boat and the running rigging too. Wait for a calm day, but get 'em off.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Off...Off...offf...dont do it again.

Besides the obvious extra windage on jackstands the UV degrades the sail...sailcover as well as the thread. Any moisture which gets in the sail will freeze. Next calm dayjust unroll the furler and drop the sail to the deck. 

Dave


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I made the mistake of leaving a headsail on a roller furling for winter wet storage.

I procrastinated, hoping for a couple more winter sails. When that never happened due early snow and freezing conditions I tried to wait for thaw to get the sail off. That never happened and then I left for Asia for six weeks.

By the time I came back from Asia and could get the sail unfurled it was BLACK with mold. Ruined.

Get it off if you can.


----------



## eSailor (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the insight. I originally wanted to get them cleaned/inspected over the winter time anyway so I guess I will just watch the weather and wait for a windless day.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

eSailor said:


> Is it a horrible idea to leave them on the boat (rigged) during the entire winter?


Yes, very horrible idea.


----------



## lilslippery (Nov 12, 2010)

I am with everybody else take them off.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Im another vote for removing. I am very surprised that the marina hauled the boat with the sails up. Even if you left them on, it would be a risk to all around you if they were torn free in a winter storm.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yards are full of boats laid up with their sails and canvas still on. After a few seasons the UV stitching is degraded and the sail is dead. Given what they cost and for how important they are to a boat, they really need a rest in the winter. 

Our winterization process includes removal of all decorative canvas, sails, ground tackle, running rigging, cushions, life jackets, linens and of course, food. Drawers are opened and everything gets a good airing. Lines are washed in laundry detergent on a gentle cycle and dried. Having everything off the boat makes spring work so much easier.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

There's no problem with leaving your sails on the boat -- so long as they are in bags in the V-berth! 

But seriously, I agree with what most other people have posted. You shorten the life of the sails and take chances with your boat if you leave them up.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dacap06 said:


> There's no problem with leaving your sails on the boat -- so long as they are in bags in the V-berth.....


That is exactly what I thought this thread was going to be about. Unfortunately, leaving them aboard has risks too. If mice decide to get cozy in there, maybe eat through a few flaked layers, and your sails are toast.

I left them aboard last year and worried all winter. Out for cleaning this year. Hope there's no mice in their building.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it's better to have the sails on, mounted on the boat. But then I think the real problem is that your boat is on the hard. 

We went for a great sail today. HugoSalt and I met out in Port Washington bay to take pictures of each other's boats.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

JedNeck said:


> Would you leave a $2000 outboard sitting out in the weather all winter?
> 
> Why would you leave $2000+ worth of sails sitting out? They are afterall the main motor for sail boat.
> 
> I don't even leave my sails on the boat during the summer months if I am going to be away for more than a day or two.


My boat stays in the water all year round (like JedNeck probably does) but I leave my sails on board unless I know that I'm not going to be sailing for a month. Otherwise, the sails stay on so that I can easily take off with as little fuss as possible all year round.

However, for the OP I would never want to leave a furled Genoa on a boat on stands all winter.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> That is exactly what I thought this thread was going to be about. Unfortunately, leaving them aboard has risks too. If mice decide to get cozy in there, maybe eat through a few flaked layers, and your sails are toast.
> 
> I left them aboard last year and worried all winter. Out for cleaning this year. Hope there's no mice in their building.


If there was any concern with rodents, I'd be putting rat poison out as part of the winterization process.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

I have left my main and jib on. The jib is now FILTHY. But the main is fine. However all things being equal, I'd rather they be removed.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dhays said:


> If there was any concern with rodents, I'd be putting rat poison out as part of the winterization process.


Not rats, field mice. They are everywhere. Bait and poison are a gamble. They could actually attract the rodent which then dies inside a bulkhead.


----------



## eSailor (Mar 8, 2011)

update: I removed the main sail last weekend. The jib will come off this weekend. 

While I was driving around the yard looking for my boat on stands, I noticed a decent amount of boats did have their sails on after they were hauled out. Regardless, mine will be removed. 

Thanks,


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

eSailor said:


> update: I removed the main sail last weekend. The jib will come off this weekend.
> 
> While I was driving around the yard looking for my boat on stands, I noticed a decent amount of boats did have their sails on after they were hauled out. Regardless, mine will be removed.
> 
> Thanks,


Nice job eSailor.

Don't look here http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...91-winter-sailing-2011-2012-a.html#post803836.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread because I am SERIOUSLY contemplating leaving the main under the sailcover for the winter.

Here is the situation: we are 80% sure that we are selling the house, and down sizing to a condo. Because there'll be enough stuff to move, or put in storage, I deflated and packed up my inflatable dink, and put it in the salon. I also removed the jib (I can't imagine leaving that on over the winter), and put it in the main salon. I've opened up all the storage under the setees, and V berth, but left all cushions aboard - flipped on their side so that air can circulate everywhere.

I actually have a spare (old) main sailcover, and I am contemplating placing that over the new sailcover to minimize chafe. My current plan is to have the boat shrinkwrapped, as I have for the past 2 years.

Do I *really *need to remove the main?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> .....Do I *really *need to remove the main?


Yes

Boston... freeze, thaw, freeze, thaw. You may have a cover, but moisture will get under it and into in the seems, in the threads maybe the weave. I might feel differently, if you were planning to use the boat occasionally, which would dry it out. Mildew would concern me as well.

But, they're your sails. Do with them as you please. You won't come back in the spring to find shreds. I'm only suggesting you will notably shorten their useful life.

Imagine what will happen if a winter storm manages to get your cover loose, even just one end.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bah. Properly prepared, the main can survive on the boom during the winter. I've done it because I sail in sub-freezing weather if the sun and wind are right. I also went more than 4 days without visiting my boat.

However, if you're certain that you're not sailing during the winter, and you're going to leave the boat unattended for weeks at a time, just take the dang thing off and eliminate the risk.

I do agree that a roller furling jib will be ruined though. I use hank-on jibs, so mine are always stored in bags. 

This winter, I have an option- I will probably put my new mainsail away, and bend on my ratty, 40 year old main for winter sailing if the long-range forecast looks promising.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bubble,

He is shrinkwrapping the boat in the Boston area, so it will presumably sit still for 5 or more months. I would agree, if you are going to use it periodically, you can keep it dried out.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I must have been tired when I posted the above... 

I removed the jib, and stored that in the salon last week.

I forgot that the supports for the shrinkwrap are FG strapping that is wrapped around the boom. It can't be done, and kept tight enough with the sail and two sailcovers over it. 

It is getting tight in the salon, gut the main has got to come off.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

My main's only been bent on since 1997. So far, no need of signifigant repairs, though I have changed battens, added a few stitches to the pockets, and replaced slug lashings. The sail is well covered, including the clew (many hang out). Same on my last boat.

While you could certainly take the main home and many "feel" better about it, I'm not sure it's obvious that mildew is less likely with the sail folded at home than in cold storage on the boat under a breathable cover. There should be zero chafe and zero UV exposure, if the cover is proper. I've never expereinced it on the spar. Do close it tightly enough that birds cannot get in--that I've expereinced several times, though they did no harm. I do add sail ties over the cover when leaving for a storm or a long period.

----

I'm surprised they let you haul with the genny up.

I would NOT try to remove that sail is there is ANY detectable wind. The force to the side is far greater than you may think and stands are not meant for that. IF the sail does not fall straight down, there is too much wind. Try early in the morning.

The "wrap the halyard" trick is very effective done well; I've done that through weak huricanes at the shore. But give the extra windage, off is better. Also, a genny does not have a true cover, only a UV strip, and they require expensive replacement.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I left the sails aboard this year for the first time. Stowed them in sail bags. Has anyone actually had mouse problems? I have never seen any evidence of mice getting aboard. I put a strainer on the bilge drain hole so critters can't get in and don't see how they'd ever get up the sides which would require climbing up over the painted surface upside down. They *can* do a lot of damage, chewing on stuff to build nests. If there were any danger of mice, it would probably be a good idea to take sails home.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smurphny said:


> I left the sails aboard this year for the first time. Stowed them in sail bags. Has anyone actually had mouse problems? I have never seen any evidence of mice getting aboard. I put a strainer on the bilge drain hole so critters can't get in and don't see how they'd ever get up the sides which would require climbing up over the painted surface upside down. They *can* do a lot of damage, chewing on stuff to build nests. If there were any danger of mice, it would probably be a good idea to take sails home.


If you're worried about mice, take measures to keep the mice from coming aboard. It's fairly easy because you start with a moat. The dock-lines are the way they usually come aboard and they're easy enough to fortify.

Take a 99c funnel from an auto store with the narrow end sized to your dockline diameter. Duct tape the puppy on with the wide side facing the dock and voila! you're rodent-proofed.

I couldn't find a picture of the easy funnel setup but plastic plates and strings work as well, they're just not as quick and easy to set up.










MedSailor

PS I leave my sails on and have for over 10 years on 2 boats in the PNW. No detectable damage. No mold except the spinnaker which got wet in its bag in the lazarette due to a hatch drain failure.


----------

